# Hurry - This offer won't last long!



## rsackett (Jan 31, 2012)

Just received this e-mail:

"_Thank you for your interest in becoming a Member of Disney Vacation Club. As you know, Membership provides you and your family the opportunity to vacation year after year at Disney Vacation Club Resorts, as well as at over 500 amazing destinations worldwide. 

And for a limited time, we are excited to share with you a terrific offer that might help turn your vacation dreams into reality. With this great offer, when you become a Member at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas or Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina, Hawai'i, with a purchase of a real estate interest equal to 160 Vacation Points, you'll receive a Disney Gift Card worth $500. Increase your purchase to 220 Vacation Points and we'll double the Disney Gift Card to $1,000! 

Remember, this offer is reserved just for you for a short time, so please call us to learn more today. 

We look forward to welcoming you home! 

The Disney Vacation Club Family_"

Just wondering if this is a new enticement or if Disney regularly offers this sort of thing?

Ray


----------



## chriskre (Jan 31, 2012)

When I purchased years ago they offered me $1500 rebate off the price.  
I think it's their way of recording a sale for the full price without having to reflect the concessions they are giving to the buyers.  It makes the product appear more valuable than it is.   

I don't think it's anything new.  When they are trying to move either new or stagnant inventory they offer incentives.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 31, 2012)

I see lots of promos in our Disney future.


----------



## presley (Jan 31, 2012)

There has been some type of incentive on direct purchase for as long as I have been aware of DVC.  When I bought, they said the price per point (VGC) was $112. but that I would get a "special limited" discount of $15. per point.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 1, 2012)

Is BLT sold out now?  I noticed that it's not included in the list of resorts.

tlwmkw


----------



## slum808 (Feb 1, 2012)

BLT is not completly sold out. Mainly because DVD doesn't want it to. They need a jewel to draw you in, and then try an sell you on a more affordable option (SSR,AKV). I believe they have something like 2% of the points still available for sale at a ridiculous $160/pt if you really want it, but they're not going to discount it. I think once the Grand Floridian goes on sale, then they'll let BLT sell out.


----------

